# Tac Star T-45



## Wolfen (Sep 4, 2003)

I had a Tac Star T-45 mini-light back in the early 1990's.
It was about 3 inches long and used three AAAA in a triangle formation. It had a clickie tail cap with momentary on and was adjustable from flood to spot. It came in basic black.

It was fairly bright. The problem with the light was that it used a seperate piece to make the electrical connection from the battery pack to the head. According to Tac-Star it was weapon mountable and a remote switch was an option.

I had one in a drawer with a mini-lockback knife and some other cool stuff and it vanished /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Anyone else have one?


----------



## GJW (Sep 4, 2003)

Silliest thing that TacStar did was to ship this light with the batteries installed.
I bought one from eBay last year and when it arrived the batteries had leaked and completely destroyed that electrical connection piece.
It also came with a holster that's perfect for the Arc-AAA.


----------



## Larry1582 (Sep 4, 2003)

I picked one up off of EBAY a few weeks ago. It is in good shape and came with a velcro sheath and an extra bulb. I was disappointed in the brightness and I just added it to the collection.


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 5, 2003)

I'd love to see what McGiz could do with the T-45. Probably put a 5 watter in there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Larry1582 (Sep 5, 2003)

It would be a great little light then.


----------



## SPG (Oct 7, 2003)

I have one, also a Tac star T-60, no battery, is a aftermarket battery, charger available. It's amazing what you can find in old boxes. Any interest from the members; I would rather see them with collectors then gather dust. SPG, Lurker; first post. [email protected] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## Wolfen (Oct 7, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## Larry1582 (Nov 2, 2003)

I was feeling creative/destructive today. I was very disappointed in the output of the T-45 I have. I installed an Opalec New Beam in it today. I had to cut the two legs off of the New Beam. This meant I had to glue it to the T-45 to really secure it. It works great. The T-45 head and body seem to be the same diameter as the mini-mag. But, it is shorter than the mini-mag and has a nice push button tail switch. It uses 3 AAAA batteries in a triangle formation.

I took the reflector from the T-45 and tried it in a mini-mag. It fits, but the beam pattern is worse than the mini-mag beam. I threw it in the parts box for now.


----------



## drumgod (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi guys,

I just modified one of these lights to 1x123 and a Dat2Zip MM 1W Lux. module. I found this thread while trying to figure out what kind of light I started with /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif It's a pretty straight forward mod and *WAY* worth it. (for me at least) I haven't posted about it to the mod forum yet but will shortly. Here's a mini-preview for you guys:

The light partially exploded, and a comparison beamshot between a SF C3 (top), the moded T-45 (middle right), and a Dorcy AAA (the kinda' purplish smudge on the bottom left).


 

 

EDIT: Okay, I posted a bit more info about this mod HERE. Also, if anyone needs the original guts to this light (due to battery leakage or what-not) let me know. Or, conversely, if you have a messed up one you want to let go cheap, let me know as well! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## B.S. (Sep 18, 2009)

I got one of these from my uncle years ago as a christmas gift. Actually, google searching for this flashlight is what brought me to this forum. 

I put a Nite Ize Lux in it and it is now my bedside flashlight.


----------

